# MQ-Series-MQRFH2-Header



## takidoso (14. Juli 2009)

hallo und Halli,
Ich werde in absehbarer Zeit leider das zweifelhafte Vergnügen haben eine krückenhafte MQ-Anwendung die tatsächlich "nur" nackte Nachrichten empfängt bzw sendet, in der Hinsicht erweitern zu müssen, dass sie mit RFH2 Headern umgehen können soll. Diese Anqwendung verwendet soweit ich das sehe kein JMS sondern geht mit den MQ-Klamotten mehr oder weniger direkt um.
Leider fand ich im Internet bisher keinerlei HowTos sondern eher nur Andeutungen dazu. Hat zufällig jemand damit Erfahung oder kann mir passende Links geben, die recht gut erklären wie oder was man da machen muss, um nackte Nachrichten damit zu beglücken?
Alles was ich bisher (in der Theorie) rausfand war dass es offenbar XML-nachrichten werden, wobei ich eben nicht weiß wie viel MQ-Series davon manuell noch beigebracht werden muss. :-(

Für Infos mit bestem Dank im Voraus

Takidoso


----------



## Franz Degenhardt (16. Juli 2009)

Unglaublich gute Community um mq series speziell und ibm Produkte allgemein:
http://www.mqseries.net

ibm infocenter zu mq 6:
http://publib.boulder.ibm.com/infocenter/wmqv6/v6r0/index.jsp

MQ series unterstützt sowohl die jms api, wie auch die mq series eigene api.
Bei der Verwendung von jms kommt der mqrfh2 header ins spiel. Bei der mq series api ist es der mqmd header. 
Im Prinzip wickeln die apis diese header themen ab, mit Methoden wie open() put() get().

Evtl kannst du deine Frage konkretisieren.


----------



## takidoso (23. Juli 2009)

Hi Franz,
In einem der Threads die ich schon vor langer Zeit angesehen hatte aus dem http://www.mqseries.net wurden zwar zu Fuß Lösungen diskutiert aber irgendwie hatte ich den Eindruck, dass es keine 100% Lösung war. Eine noch nach Jahren dort eingestellte Frage wurde dann von jemanden zurückgewiesen nach dem Motto: _Mach doch einfach JMS, da hast Du eine funktionierende Lösung bezüglich diesen Headers._ 
Mal eine neugierige Frage, weißt Du, ob man die JMS-Header Implementation in eine Anwendung die eigentlich MQ-API mäßig läuft mit einbringen kann, ohne die ganze Anwendung auf JMS umzubauen bzw neu zu schreiben?

Ist zum Glück nur noch eine Frage der Neugierde wegen, da ich zum Glück es mittlerweile abwenden konnte, mit MQRFH2-Headern umgehen zu müssen.

Takidoso


----------



## Franz Degenhardt (6. August 2009)

Re, sorry, länger nicht reingeschaut.

Eine Anwendung, die mit der mq-api Nachrichten verarbeitet, greift ziemlich sicher in einige Felder des mqmd headers.
Die verwendeten Zugriffsmethoden wie get, open usw sind auch im code drinn. Wenn der Entwickler selbst keine eigenen Wrapper für mq Operationen verwendet - wo man schön zentral austauschen könnte -  wären die Anpassungen schon erheblich.

Da ein mq-server grundsätzlich beide apis anbietet müsste ein Programm gar nicht angepasst werden. Es könnte ja mit der mq api weiterhin mit dem mq-server interagieren.

Für einen jms server, der nicht die mq api unterstützt, müsste dann einen Anwendung von der mq api auf die jms api umgestellt werden.


----------

